# Ford 2000 serial number



## argo62 (Mar 18, 2014)

Can someone help identify a 2000 I recently purchased? I have the following info: C315412 

Not sure if this is a model or serial number. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The serial numbers should be located on the right hand side of the tractor on the flywheel housing, just behind the starter motor.
I think they were a three part number, and you have only given one part of the quiz. Looks like your tractor is a 1971 by the sequence of numbers, and the "C" at the beginning means it was made in the USA.


----------

